# 2012 Yamaha YT624E .....



## lyle (Nov 11, 2013)

The snow has come and it is time to play!
I just got home from my elderly fathers' house after using his brand new YT624E. I must say, I am impressed. It is about -15 Celcius today with about 8" of fresh snow. This "little" 6hp machine on tracks works great. I wouldn't want any less power for the bigger jobs, but for snow up to about a 1', its' great. It is a lot more maneuverable than I expected with the tracks. It throws the powder snow at least 20' and the powered joystick shoot is quick for direction changing. Yamaha has a winner here for medium size jobs.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Good to hear a positive review of the 6hp  
If its good for 1 ft guess my 9 hp should handle 1.5 ft lol!!!

How'd you find the fit and finish or quality of it?

Jamie.


----------



## lyle (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Jamie, the fit and finish is fantastic. Much better than most of the other models I looked at. Hopefully the Yamahas' will catch on in the market, because they are every bit as good as the Hondas' in my opinion. I guess
I'll have a better idea 5-10 years from now as far as the durability.


----------

